# France to Spain better or bad move



## FairyNuff (Jun 18, 2010)

I am living in France the Midi and this last Winter has been the pits! This Summer is not much better sitting here in jeans sweater and a fleece. So we are looking for a reasonable climate. Not into the Costas, from what I have been reading the area around Galera sounds interesting. Anyone any ideas for us. We would be looking to buy a house for all the year living. Now fluent in french is Spanish harder or easier to learn. At the moment can just ask for a beer!!!


----------



## Rofa (Dec 3, 2009)

FairyNuff said:


> I am living in France the Midi and this last Winter has been the pits! This Summer is not much better sitting here in jeans sweater and a fleece. So we are looking for a reasonable climate. Not into the Costas, from what I have been reading the area around Galera sounds interesting. Anyone any ideas for us. We would be looking to buy a house for all the year living. Now fluent in french is Spanish harder or easier to learn. At the moment can just ask for a beer!!!


TinyURL.com - shorten that long URL into a tiny URL


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

FairyNuff said:


> I am living in France the Midi and this last Winter has been the pits! This Summer is not much better sitting here in jeans sweater and a fleece. So we are looking for a reasonable climate. Not into the Costas, from what I have been reading the area around Galera sounds interesting. Anyone any ideas for us. We would be looking to buy a house for all the year living. Now fluent in french is Spanish harder or easier to learn. At the moment can just ask for a beer!!!


Of course you will get loads of different opinions - is there a way that you could 'try before you buy' so to speak. Although we have a home here, we also love France but would not even like to comment as to a comparison of the two as we have never tried 'French living', only holidays. 

It may not be just the weather that makes you feel the way you do and some of Spain has yet to get their summer - see other thread today! The last week has been a bit changeable but we have had some lovely weather. Then again we don't like the blistering hot!

One thing the Spanish language has going for it is that all letters are pronounced - quite different in that way from French although there are a lot of similarities of certain words due to their common Latin origins. So you may find you have a head start. Knowing some Spanish has certainly helped me with reading if not listening in French


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Try reading posts *48, 49 and 50* on page *5* of the following thread, where franny writes three posts and manages to make nothing but negative points about Spain and the Spanish in all of them. 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...n/49602-just-decided-move-spain-london-5.html
S/he wants to move to France!


----------



## FairyNuff (Jun 18, 2010)

WE do get over the Border every so often. I have noticed that I can get the gist of a conversation. Once an English couple asked us to go with them to view a house that they wanted to buy the Spanish Agent spoke spanish to us and we then translated for them.........bizarre.

It is advice about inland from perhaps Guadix that seems very interesting



neilmac said:


> Of course you will get loads of different opinions - is there a way that you could 'try before you buy' so to speak. Although we have a home here, we also love France but would not even like to comment as to a comparison of the two as we have never tried 'French living', only holidays.
> 
> It may not be just the weather that makes you feel the way you do and some of Spain has yet to get their summer - see other thread today! The last week has been a bit changeable but we have had some lovely weather. Then again we don't like the blistering hot!
> 
> One thing the Spanish language has going for it is that all letters are pronounced - quite different in that way from French although there are a lot of similarities of certain words due to their common Latin origins. So you may find you have a head start. Knowing some Spanish has certainly helped me with reading if not listening in French


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've got some friends who moved to Spain last December after living in France for 7 years. They did it because they found France very restrictive and patriotic to their own! They also found it very expensive! They still own a house there and are renting in Spain. Up until now the weather here has been awful and they did start to wonder if they'd done the right thing - I should also add that they moved with their FIVE children!!! The oldest two are 13 and 15 and are fluent in english and French, but are struggling with Spanish in their new Spanish school. But they're all happy enough!!! And I think they're happy that they've moved here, they say its a more relaxed way of life here and the Spanish are far more accommodating to foreigners than the French - in their opinion !

Jo xxx


----------



## Classified (May 9, 2010)

Better Move


----------



## Mame (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi Fairynuff, we actually live in Galera and I can tell you that we have just had the most awful winter. It rained continually was very cold and depressing.Worst it has been in the 6years we have been here. Normally quite cold but sunny and bright. Just starting to warm up now. We are actually off to Brittany soon for 3 months to escape the heat.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I have some premises in a coastal village called El Tamaduste, on the island of El Hierro one of the Canary Islands. There the temperature rarely goes below 18ºC.

The Canary Isles may not be within your plans, but we are part of Spain and the climate is fantastic,

Hepa


----------



## jmthomas (Jun 13, 2010)

Why are you writing off the Spanish Costas? If you want warm winters then avoid about 80% of Spain - the remaining 20% can be cool and wet too - this last winter throughout Spain was terrible.

If you want to be on the mainland I would head for the southern coast from Almeria to Gibralter - don't go to far in land as the weather gets a lot cooler and wetter in winter.


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

Better move.
There are plenty of nice rural areas in Spain which strike a nice balance, without experiencing the worst weather too far inland and also avoiding the Costas.
As previously mentioned the Spanish are generally much easier going and more cheerful.
Last Winter is no guide as the weather has been unusually bad right through Europe all the way from Scandinavia to the Med.


----------



## FairyNuff (Jun 18, 2010)

littleredrooster said:


> Better move.
> There are plenty of nice rural areas in Spain which strike a nice balance, without experiencing the worst weather too far inland and also avoiding the Costas.
> As previously mentioned the Spanish are generally much easier going and more cheerful.
> Last Winter is no guide as the weather has been unusually bad right through Europe all the way from Scandinavia to the Med.


Unjustified prejudice no doubt but as here in France we have chosen to avoid the areas most favoured by the Brits and others. France is lovely when it is France not some Shire. I feel Spain would be the same. I do want to be able to accepted into a community albeit as a Foreigner. Having moved down from the Highlands of Scotland I am a rural creature and prefer not to have to cope with density of poulation

I thought about inland a bit to ensure seasons dont mind cold but HATE constant wet


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

FairyNuff said:


> Unjustified prejudice no doubt but as here in France we have chosen to avoid the areas most favoured by the Brits and others. France is lovely when it is France not some Shire. I feel Spain would be the same. I do want to be able to accepted into a community albeit as a Foreigner. Having moved down from the Highlands of Scotland I am a rural creature and prefer not to have to cope with density of poulation
> 
> I thought about inland a bit to ensure seasons dont mind cold but HATE constant wet



We had pretty similar ideas to you when we came here. Now living in a valley by the mountains we are well served by a nearby and new main road that takes us to the beach (spanish resorts) and larger towns in about 20 minutes or so! 

We feel that we have struck the right balance living in the heart of a welcoming Spanish village community with the benefit of access to said towns etc. 

Just to let you know that what you hope for could be attainable!

Good luck with your search!


----------

